# more gros flower pics



## cnycharles (Apr 11, 2010)

lots of very nice flowers at the gros show; I realized tonight that everything is turning out shaky because the auditorium where the show is held has gentle air circulation going all the time.

this last group has some eye-popping and generally very nice flowers. not so shaky this time; changed the settings until the shutter was moving quickly enough to stop things from moving






two phabulous phrag hybrids!





a really cool, really hot catt hybrid





also an eye-popping masd. uniflora 





an even wilder coryanthes macranthos!










there were a lot of paph micranthums in flower at the show (disgusting...); some of them I couldn't believe how big the pouches were! this one looked the largest; my finger shows some size/scale










a nice mexi with a very tall spike





an absolutely amazing new trichopilia hybrid (hennisiana x suavis). easily the largest plant/pseudobulbs i've ever seen and though there were a few dozen flowers open, on the back side there were two more spikes that had many forming buds. truly spectacular





an eye-jumping cattley aclandiae

give it a few minutes if they don't all load, they'll be uploaded soon


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice! Yay kovachii hybrids!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice set of photos, thanks! I'm digging the Mexi and the micranthum especially.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanx for posting. If noone was looking I'd have taken a dip of the coryanthes liquid!


----------



## Hera (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice pics, love the micranthum. Thanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2010)

The trichopilia looks good, also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tenman (Apr 14, 2010)

The Trichopilia Comfort 'Athereal Cloud' [sic] was awarded an AM here in Columbus at our show in March of 2008. It had more flowers then (19). Last year at the Mid-Am here it did not perform nearly as well. Edgar Stehli is the owner, it needs to be divided to bloom better, and I am STILL waiting for a division of that plant! - And I would have spelled 'Ethereal' correctly.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice photos!!! I love the coryanthes!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 17, 2010)

cool pics, very good aclandiae!!! Jean


----------



## etex (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks like it was a great show! Very cool blooms- thanks for sharing.


----------

